# new cuttings



## jtstar (Jul 5, 2011)

Planted 14 new cuttings today of Edelweiss will plant some Castel tomorrow vineyard is growing.


----------



## robie (Jul 5, 2011)

Good deal.
Wish I had a place to plant some cuttings, myself.


----------



## jtstar (Jul 5, 2011)

I have 13 Castel that I am trying to get planted also without getting a heat stroke today


----------



## davewaz (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm jealous, if only I had the land......


----------



## jtstar (Jul 5, 2011)

Well the Castels are planted and are being water as I write that is a good feeling I probably have room for about 400-500 more cutting but I think my wife will have something to say about that if I tried to do that right now.


----------



## CoachPieps (Jul 6, 2011)

interesting, is this a good time to plant? in the heat of Summer?


----------



## jtstar (Jul 6, 2011)

These cuttings were started in the house last march and just transplanted out in the vineyard yesterday these cuttings will have plenty of time yet to get a good rooting in the vineyard to make it through the winter


----------



## Racer (Jul 6, 2011)

Way to go on the additions to the vineyard! Hope you have a soaker hose or drip system for them though. Watering to keep them alive in hot conditions can be bad for the growers health if you have to manually water them all.


----------



## jtstar (Jul 6, 2011)

I have enough hose to run all the way out there for right now I use a pulsating sprinkler and only water after dark.


----------



## jtstar (Nov 7, 2011)

Well went out and put chicken wire around all my grapes this weekend the rabbits raised cane around here with my grapes and even my contoneaster plants had to cut them back down to the ground this spring. let them rabbits show up for dinner now


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 1, 2012)

Never heard of those varieties before so had to Google them. I guess Edelweiss is a fairly new variety designed for winter and Northern disease management? Is that pretty popular in the area?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 1, 2012)

Elmer Swenson bred the Edelweiss about 30 years ago and it was released some time ago. It makes a nice low alcohol aromatic wine like a strong smelling Cayuga. We like to harvest around 16-17 brix before it gets to overpoweringly aromatic. You can adjust the sugar but you can't get rid of the small. It is indeed pretty cold hardy, but disease resistance is only average and needs a spray program.


----------



## Russ Stewart (Mar 2, 2012)

I was reading your post about grape cuttings..... I will be pruning my vines shortly, and was wandering if anyone has some good advice about the best method to start new vines from my cuttings. What medium do I root them in, and what length of cutting is best to start. Thanks for any advice on this!


----------

